# integrating solar into a backup system



## hydromanor (Sep 30, 2017)

I need to create a battery bank and inverter to power some small loads when my home loses power.

Watching hours of videos and reading up on the subject it seems that12 v systems are quite easy to assemble DIY but 48v systems were the most efficient and perfect for my home situation as I don’t use any 12v appliances and have ample cool space in a furnace rm.

I consulted a pro, mentioned that I may want to try a solar panel on my patio one day to not always charge from the grid, maybe later on add another here and there. he then told me that I should opt for 24V as a single panel would not be able to charge the 48v bank we had been discussing. singles in parallel would suit my limited space better if I couldn't find room to install them in series.

I called another guy that I had used in the past for a solar air heater who told me it wouldn’t be an issue because the charge controller would take care of it.
( the first guy’s explanation seemed logical to me...but who do I believe? )

Assuming a single panel with 50voc. can I charge a 48v battery? what if I had 3 of them parallel in different locations?
I would like solar panels eventually so want to start for a good base that I can grow on.

on a side note, must my inverter of charger be UL listed if installed in my house?
Thanks


----------

